# Genital warts?!



## msmissa

I'm so completely terrified. I went in This week for my monthly visit and my pap smear. My ob informed my dh and me that I have genital warts. He looked at my husband and asked if there were any on him, and we both responded no. I was completely shocked. I've never been positive for Any STD until now. 

My ob explained the options for removing them, then he told the only one they would do since I'm pregnant. He asked if I would be willing to do it, even though it would cause me some discomfort afterwards. I looked at him and said absolutely, I want to do anything I can.

I know all we can do is remove the warts themselves, but the virus itself isn't curable. I really don't want to cause any harm to my baby when LO is born. As I said I'm so terrified. :cry: I cried in the exam room. Thankfully my hubby was there for the exam so I didn't have to tell him later. He's been amazing with this. He said this changes nothing, and he's going to be with me the whole time.

I just don't know how to think or feel about this. :nope: I'm so stressed, and I can't help but break down into tears anytime I think about what has happeneed.


----------



## sophieee18

hey hun. i was diagnosed when i was pregnant with genital warts and i asure you theres no harm to your LO. i went and saw a consultant to discuss the matter, and suggested having a c-section as i didn't want anything to happen to my LO and he said there is more of a chance of something happeneing to me during a c-section, than something happening to bubs when im in labour.
i went on to have a vaginal birth, with a completly healthy baby. and i now am getting them treated. i was 37 weeks preg when diagnosed, so getting treated then was a big no no as i was already in so much discomfort with bubs lol.
i hope you stop worrying yourself. im always here if you want a chat 
xx


----------



## msmissa

Thank you. My hubby keeps telling me not to worry, but idk lol.
I was completely embarrassed and mortified. I got checked in December for other STD's and my pap was normal she said. I get mine treated next tuesday (on my 21st birthday no less). 

Thank goodness your LO came out ok. That gives us some hope.

I'm just haappy to have a supportive OH and a very nice ob


----------



## flubdub

Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
Sorry if being a bit dim!


----------



## Mindy_mini

flubdub said:


> Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
> Sorry if being a bit dim!

its the same virus as the cold sore virus and you can cross contaminate if hand hygeine isnt maintained during a coldsore outbreak.

its not just sexual contact. Sadly most people still view it as a STI and fail to recognise its just a virus. Its like HIV and AIDS - thats just a tragic disease that means your immune system is comprimised. If someone said I have a dmaaged immune system people wouldnt be concerned about it but because its got a lable people still see it as this awful thing that you can catch and will result in a life sentence. Sorry having a bit of a rant now LOL


----------



## sophieee18

Also, you can have the virus for years untill you can actually see/feel the warts. A lot of people don't know they have the virus untill a while after they have caught it.


----------



## msmissa

Which is why I was utterly shocked when I found out I had it. I caught one of the many many strains of HPV, and I have no clue how. My husband is regularly tested and before me ALWAYS used a condom. Then I told him he didn't need to have sex to catch it. I had a pap smear done very recently along with tests for STDs and everything came out fine. I guess this shows that you can be careful and still get a "STD" (if that's what they classify this as) lol


----------



## TattiesMum

msmissa said:


> Which is why I was utterly shocked when I found out I had it. I caught one of the many many strains of HPV, and I have no clue how. My husband is regularly tested and before me ALWAYS used a condom. Then I told him he didn't need to have sex to catch it. I had a pap smear done very recently along with tests for STDs and everything came out fine. I guess this shows that you can be careful and still get a "STD" (if that's what they classify this as) lol

HPV is spread by skin to skin contact - just the same as the herpes virus, except that there are no active signs with HPV ... no condom will protect against it, and there is some evidence that it can be passed on simply by towel sharing :hugs:


----------



## lushious09

Mindy_mini said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
> Sorry if being a bit dim!
> 
> its the same virus as the cold sore virus and you can cross contaminate if hand hygeine isnt maintained during a coldsore outbreak.
> 
> its not just sexual contact. Sadly most people still view it as a STI and fail to recognise its just a virus. Its like HIV and AIDS - thats just a tragic disease that means your immune system is comprimised. If someone said I have a dmaaged immune system people wouldnt be concerned about it but because its got a lable people still see it as this awful thing that you can catch and will result in a life sentence. Sorry having a bit of a rant now LOLClick to expand...

sorry but it isint anything to do with the cold sore virus that is herpes and there is 2 strands of that virus one is an oral one and the other genital... genital warts are caused by the hpv (human pap virus) theres several strands and you can have a completely normal pap smear yet still be carrying genital warts as the strand that causes them to appear can be diff to the one that can cause cervical cancer which you find as abnormal cells on a smear... it cant be passed by bad hand hygeine it is an sti that can still be catched even through protected sex as genital skin to skin contact is all thats needed... you cant catch genital warts if someone has them on their hands and touches you down there... it is a total diff strand... there is a lot of misunderstanding about this virus... you may only have one break out in your life and never see them again as it stays dormant there is only a risk to baby if you are carrying the warts inside the vagina and they are so big they obstruct the canal which has a chance of spreading them to baby...

...It is one of the most commed STIs out there and hundreads of people have it and dont even realise as they may never get symptoms so you really should not worry :) x


----------



## msmissa

TattiesMum said:


> msmissa said:
> 
> 
> Which is why I was utterly shocked when I found out I had it. I caught one of the many many strains of HPV, and I have no clue how. My husband is regularly tested and before me ALWAYS used a condom. Then I told him he didn't need to have sex to catch it. I had a pap smear done very recently along with tests for STDs and everything came out fine. I guess this shows that you can be careful and still get a "STD" (if that's what they classify this as) lol
> 
> HPV is spread by skin to skin contact - just the same as the herpes virus, except that there are no active signs with HPV ... no condom will protect against it, and there is some evidence that it can be passed on simply by towel sharing :hugs:Click to expand...

That's what I was told, too. I was just horrified and completely embarrassed when my OB said I have it. He had asked on our first appt. if I ever had any sort of SDT or history of any, and I told him truthfully (according to my knowledge) no. I cried off and on all day. I had been so careful.


----------



## fairydreams

I just wanted to reassure the OP, my mil once did some volunteering at a GUM clinic,and any kind of infection is all too common nowadays.

I learnt a lot from her working there and an sti / std can lay dorment for years before it is detected as many of them do not display any symptoms, which is why the health authority is always bugging for us to be regularly checked.

please dont be embarrassed about it in front of your OB, they are probably just happy to have spotted it and be able to treat you in time and you wouldnt have been the first person he had diagnosed hun :hugs:

fairydreams :flower:


----------



## aurora

Your hubby should get checked for sure, as others have said, the virus can lay dormant for years but CAN be passed during that time.
:hugs2:


----------



## msmissa

fairydreams: Thank you very much. I'm starting to feel a little better about it. All I want now is to make sure everything I can do is being done for the sake of my baby.

aurora: He most definitely will get checked very soon. We were just very surprised since both of us have been checked recently, and he gets checked very regularly.


----------



## msmissa

Oh and I forgot.............Thank you to all of you wonderful ladies....It's definitely been a rough week so far.

Your support has been a bit calming, so thank you all :flower:


----------



## Rory

Hmmm... I'm glad for this thread, my husband was diagnosed with this soon after I learned I was pregnant. Thing is, I realized then that I likely have it since we haven't used protection since we were married. But, you can't diagnose it unless there is a "symptom" which I understand is actually the wart itself. I was SO MAD at him. I didn't realize HPV could be spread so many different ways. Is there a link or something I can read? Thanks!


----------



## lushious09

thing is its not fair to be mad at your OH if you find you have these... as condoms arnt even effective against them so it really is no ones fault x


----------



## loz

Mindy_mini said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
> Sorry if being a bit dim!
> 
> its the same virus as the cold sore virus and you can cross contaminate if hand hygeine isnt maintained during a coldsore outbreak.
> 
> its not just sexual contact. Sadly most people still view it as a STI and fail to recognise its just a virus. Its like HIV and AIDS - thats just a tragic disease that means your immune system is comprimised. If someone said I have a dmaaged immune system people wouldnt be concerned about it but because its got a lable people still see it as this awful thing that you can catch and will result in a life sentence. Sorry having a bit of a rant now LOLClick to expand...

are you getting confussed with herpes?


----------



## msmissa

She probably just meant that it's like the herpes virus....


----------



## EmyDra

Weird thing to say, but my Mum told me she got these after marrying my Dad in her early 20s. After they were cleared up I don't think they have bothered her since 

However, it is a bit sad that she has only ever been with one man...and still got them :-( whereas, I'm not so sure about my Dad, and he never got any symptoms!

She went on and had two healthy babies and so far neither of us have had it, so no worries to your LO :-D


----------



## msmissa

Just a little update on the whole situation....I had my warts burned and cut off today :cry: It hurts now, but my OB said that if I don't have a recurrence (since there's still a chance I might) then they have no reason to not let me deliver vaginally. I'm relieved to hear this, but at the moment, it hurts to do just about anything and I'm very swollen down there. :blush:

Oh well, I want these gone. Especially for my baby. My husband is being so great helping me around and letting me cry or get upset if the pain gets to me. Neither of us know when or how this was contracted, and he's sticking by me no matter what has gone on.

Thank you ladies for your support. It's been very much needed. :hugs:


----------



## suzib76

ooops


----------



## msmissa

At least there's some hope. I had mine removed, but my OB said he won't let me deliver vaginally if I have a recurrence. Hopefully I don't, but it's nice to hear someone hasn't been bothered with another outbreak since


----------



## anna matronic

I was diagnosed with them about 4 years ago. Well I had one, that was burnt off! I have never had an outbreak since. It is written on my pregnancy notes and I have just been told that if I get them again during pregnancy then I need to get them removed. She didn't actually explain anything to me at all about it.


----------



## msmissa

Wow...she should have at least givin you some information on it. My doctor gave me a handout, but I ended up researching it on my own because I needed to know hwat was going on. Mine have been burnt off now, but there's still a chance of having a recurrence before the baby is born. FX'd for those of us who have this.
It's not fun lol. And I even got it while being safe :(


----------



## anna matronic

msmissa said:


> Wow...she should have at least givin you some information on it. My doctor gave me a handout, but I ended up researching it on my own because I needed to know hwat was going on. Mine have been burnt off now, but there's still a chance of having a recurrence before the baby is born. FX'd for those of us who have this.
> It's not fun lol. And I even got it while being safe :(

I have no idea when I got it :( I have had 4 long term relationships since I was 16 and the odd relationship in between. It lays dormant, I could have had it for years before I found out. Although I was seeing someone when I noticed it for the first time, but he never showed signs and never has since either (we are still friends!!)

But no she just said if I was to notice any strange lumps and bumps to get them seen straight away. I'll mention it at my next appointment :)


----------



## msmissa

anna matronic said:


> msmissa said:
> 
> 
> Wow...she should have at least givin you some information on it. My doctor gave me a handout, but I ended up researching it on my own because I needed to know hwat was going on. Mine have been burnt off now, but there's still a chance of having a recurrence before the baby is born. FX'd for those of us who have this.
> It's not fun lol. And I even got it while being safe :(
> 
> I have no idea when I got it :( I have had 4 long term relationships since I was 16 and the odd relationship in between. It lays dormant, I could have had it for years before I found out. Although I was seeing someone when I noticed it for the first time, but he never showed signs and never has since either (we are still friends!!)
> 
> But no she just said if I was to notice any strange lumps and bumps to get them seen straight away. I'll mention it at my next appointment :)Click to expand...

Wow...it's crazy how that happens. My oh and I are in the same boat. :cry: I was told it could have just laid dormant and then my hormones triggered an outbreak when I got pregnant. It's scary to deal with, but at least we know.

Hopefully you're able to get more information at your next appointment.


----------



## msmissa

I went in for what was supposed to be a follow up to my previous procedure where they burned the warts off. It turned out they had scheduled me for a colposcopy since I had an abnormal pap smear, even though I hadn't quite healed yet.

It was so excrutiating when they put the speculum in, I cried right there in the exam room :blush: . It turns out not only do I have a second strain of HPV, but I also have a small infection on my cervix caused by it. :cry:

My husband has been great at helping me through this, but he's scared.

I talked to the doctor about this being worrisome, and he said "at least you've enjoyed your life". I was a little offended by the comment, but I just shrugged it off. My nurse told me that condoms don't always protect from HPV (as was pointed out by one of you lol), which made me feel a little better about things and reduced my embarrassment. Anyway, My OB said treatment will have to wait until after the baby is born, but we'll know for sure which strain I have in 2 weeks.


----------



## Liz2

Hey honey. I am so sorry that you are going through this right now. I read that you said the HPV virus doesn't go away and wanted to let you know that certain strains of it can. Genital warts is considered to be in the low risk category. Your body can get rid of it but it may take a matter of years. At 22 I was diagnosed with it and had some genital warts frozen off. I then had a couple come back when I was 24 which were frozen off as well. After that I had no problems and further testing has revealed that I no longer carried the virus and I went on to have a healthy vaginal birth.


----------



## msmissa

Oh my goodness! what a relief! We were upset when my doctor said that I'll always carry the virus. At least I know that one can possibly go away...now we just have to get the results back on which strain the second one I have is....that's one that can cause cervical cancer, but they don't know which one I have

So happy yours turned out ok :)


----------



## Liz2

Thanks! I really freaked out for a long time. I hope that everything is ok with your testing for the 2nd strain. Good luck!


----------



## msmissa

Thank you :) I'll post an update in 2 weeks when we get some results back


----------



## lushious09

it irratates me when people state that genital warts cause cervical cancer... NO THEY DO NOT it has nothing to do with the warts it is dependant on the strain of the virus you have and there is a few... the one causing warts been the lower risk of them ... just thought id clear that up x


----------



## msmissa

Oh sorry...thought I had mentioned I had been told I have a second strain and it was the second strain that can cause cervical cancer. My bad. That's why the testing is being done right now :(


----------



## 2girlsandaboy

!ccording to my OB almost every female will have or get a form of HPV if they are sexually activea! She says most women don't even know they have it and may never get a breakout but still have it!! It can be dormid in your system for months to years without you knowing it!! I have a few friends that found out they had it and 1 of them only had 1 breakout over 6 years ago and nothing else so really its a hit and miss according to my OB. I do know nothing cures it but they do have treatments for the actual warts but the virus stays for good!! Hope this helps!


----------



## LoolaBear

i had a major break out whilst pregnant with the twins and was really worried as no one told me anything. i got some of them frozen off but unfortunately not all as there was so many and were all over the place. it really worried the hell out of me but the ones that were left dropped off naturally after giving birth. they tend to appear in pregnancy if they are lying dormant in your system as your hormones can lower your immune system and thats when they can break out.
since then i have been left with a really big wart just below my bum but according to the doctor who removed my others this is now just a skin tag left over from over growth of one of the warts. i do know that it is annoying me now i am pregnant again and will be making an appointment to get it removed and am doing whatever i can to try and keep my immune system high so that it stays laying dormant. if not then im not going to worry about it too much.
hope things go ok for you hun and that the second strain found isnt a dangerous one. xx


----------



## msmissa

Thank you everyone for your replies and support. I go in tomorrow for a follow up with my OB, and I'll hopefully get my results back :/


----------



## msmissa

I just got back from my appointment, and my doctor said that there's really nothing to worry about with the abnormal pap. It was just the warts and infection on my cervix due to the HPV. He's pretty happy about it and said we would wait a few weeks to be sure, but it doesn't look like they're going to need to stop me from delivering vaginally :)

Finally some good news. :haha:

On a side note: baby seems fine. LO one kicking away. My hubby jokingly said he would hate to see the inside of my uterus :haha:


----------



## mamaofthree

Mindy_mini said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
> Sorry if being a bit dim!
> 
> its the same virus as the cold sore virus and you can cross contaminate if hand hygeine isnt maintained during a coldsore outbreak.
> 
> its not just sexual contact. Sadly most people still view it as a STI and fail to recognise its just a virus. Its like HIV and AIDS - thats just a tragic disease that means your immune system is comprimised. If someone said I have a dmaaged immune system people wouldnt be concerned about it but because its got a lable people still see it as this awful thing that you can catch and will result in a life sentence. Sorry having a bit of a rant now LOLClick to expand...

I just wanted to say it is caused by the hpv virus, whereas coldsores are caused by herpes! The only similarity is that they are both viruses. Coldsores come out as coldsores down below, and if you have a wart on ur hand you can spread it down there. Antibodies to the coldsore virus build up if you have had it 6mnth or more which stop you speading from mouth to vagina and vice versa. They are not the same. Hpv has 100's of strains (ive had one, but didnt get the warts!) most arent harmful, a few can cause cell changes in cervix...but bus will be fine. I delivered three naturally. all healthy. x x x x

Edit... I also had to go for 6mnthly paps instead of three yearly, but my sceond one was fine, and my immune system had overcome the virus...have not had any probs from it in 4years!!! Glad to hear ur feeling a bit more positive, and had gd news hun.


----------



## twinmummy5

A friend of mine was diagnosed with genital warts.....and all because her hubby had oral sex with whilst having a coldsore outbreak!!!!!


----------



## msmissa

It's definitely not something I wanted to hear that I had, a I will carry the virus (even just dormantly) for the rest of my life.

I am having to talk to my doctor about considering a c-section, as it looks lke I'm getting more warts. I really don't want to risk my little man's health at all


----------



## mamaofthree

twinmummy5 said:


> A friend of mine was diagnosed with genital warts.....and all because her hubby had oral sex with whilst having a coldsore outbreak!!!!!

That isnt possible!Herpes vs hpv they are two different virus, trust me(or google it!), he must have had facial warts! My parents are both healthcare professionals...this stuff has been drummed into me from a young age. x x x Hope you are ok hun, and its sooooo common...please dont stress....we all come into contact with a strain of hpv at some point in our sexual lives (or from hand warts...that easy!) x x x


----------



## twinmummy5

mamaofthree said:


> twinmummy5 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine was diagnosed with genital warts.....and all because her hubby had oral sex with whilst having a coldsore outbreak!!!!!
> 
> That isnt possible!Herpes vs hpv they are two different virus, trust me(or google it!), he must have had facial warts! My parents are both healthcare professionals...this stuff has been drummed into me from a young age. x x x Hope you are ok hun, and its sooooo common...please dont stress....we all come into contact with a strain of hpv at some point in our sexual lives (or from hand warts...that easy!) x x xClick to expand...

she must have had genital herpes then! but it was deffo caught off her hubby from a coldsore! she was told this from her local gum clinic. i auto thought that herpes was warts?? i know there are 100's of HPV viruses and is it 1 thats related to coldsores and type 2 thats genital warts?? its all very confusing :shrug:


----------



## mamaofthree

Herpes simplex 1 and 2 can be passes from mouth to vagina if the person doesnt already have either virus antibodies (for more than 6mnths) already in their system. Herpes is linked to the chicken pox virus, and will cause blister like sores on the mouth eyes nose and vagina. Hpv had 100s of strains some cause warts, some cause cancer, some are completely benign, but may give you an abnormal pap smear until ur body fights off the virus.

Both virus are with you forever, but lay dormant. HERPES LIVES IN THE NERVE GANLIONS, and comes out if skin damaged, sunlight or run down. hpv can also come out when rundown, but does not always cause warts.

Typically, a wart will look a bit like a cauliflower(bumpy, with a flower like head) WHERAS a hepes sore will appear as a red bump that blisters then scabs! They look very different.

Warts can be frozen off, WHEREAS herpes needs antiviral treatment, or if mild just to run its course. 

Warts can be frozen never to return whereas typically a person will get many outbreaks with herpes.

HERPES WHILE PREGO IS SERIOUS, IT CAN KILL A NEWBORN OR YOUNG CHILD.dO NOT KISS A YOUNG CHILD WHILE YOU HAVE AN OUT BREAK.

Hpv will not or rarely does harm, occassionally it can affect the babies throat and vocal cords etc....but this is rare.

Soz to go on, but its important as HERPES can be a killer, and can cross membranes (rarely) dont confuse the two.

Yep your friend cud most def have caught herpes or hpv from her partner especially if she didnt have antibodies of her own, but she cant catch herpes from a wart or warts from a herpes sore...they dont have the same makeup. x x x x x x x x x x x herpes 1 and 2 both appear as blisters as you see on the mouth where ever ya catch em...all the wart strains of hpv appear as warts regarless of where ya catch em hun) x x x x x


----------



## msmissa

Dumb viruses lol. It's still no fun finding out you have either, especially when you've tried to be safe about sex


----------



## mamaofthree

msmissa said:


> Dumb viruses lol. It's still no fun finding out you have either, especially when you've tried to be safe about sex

Not fair at all hun...but not the end of the world! You have a fab little baby to grow, and all will be fine so try not to stress:hugs:


----------



## msmissa

Very very true. As long as he's fine, then neither me nor my hubby care too much at this point


----------



## BellaBlu

Hey, I was just wondering if you have had any problems with them coming back msmissa?

I went to my appointment the other day and my doctor told me I have the same thing :blush: .. I was in shock as well, considering I've been married & faithful for the last few years. I was assured it could be dormant for awhile as well. Having trouble coping with this because my doctor is making me wait 4 weeks to "see what they do" .. They aren't doing much except for making me feel horrible about myself. :(


----------



## msmissa

I was told they probably wouldn't, but they came back even worse then they were before. In a couple of weeks we'll be scheduling our c-section since my doc doesn't want to risk Aiden getting it.

Hope you don't have a recurrence. Mine just keep growing after they already cut and burned them off.

Don't let them make you feel bad about yourself. You have been faithful and you have a beautiful baby growing inside you.
My doc and nurse kept telling me that they could have just been dormant from before and even condoms wouldn't always protect from them since the condom can slip.

Again, I hope yours don't act like mine. Good luck and big :hugs:


----------



## KandyKinz

Out of curiousity for the ones that have genital wart I was wondering what exactly do they look like? Are they big and cauliflower-like like you typically see on google pics and the scary sex ed powerpoint presentations they show you on highschool or is it just a small white hard pimple like bump?


----------



## msmissa

Mine look both cauliflaur like and like a skin tag almost. But they can also be almost flat against the skin.


----------



## BellaBlu

You cant even really "see" mine they're basically skin colored, but you can feel them. (Sorry if tmi) they're slightly rough and very very small.. a tiny bit bigger than a typed period. The doctor didnt even see them at first until I pointed them out. & They are in a small cluster.

I didnt think they could be Condyloma at first because I saw those scary pictures.. I think those are like worst case scenario.. I would freak out if they looked like that.

Msmissa- Sorry to hear about your recurrance, that's a real bummer.. at least you know that after you have bubba they will probably go away and not bother you anymore.. as long as bubz is safe right! I hope mine stay away :(, I hate having them. Good luck with your c-section.. I think my doctor is going to suggest I have one anyway..


----------



## msmissa

Wow....definitely a curious one, since i got like a medium occurrence....not the worst, but definitely troublesome.

Hopefully yours stay gone and you're able to have the delivery you want. But I definitely agree- whatever's best for baby lol. Good luck :)


----------



## rasberry

Can I ask is it common to get a pap smear when pregnant? 
& do smear test detect genital warts or what is the most common way of discovering them?


----------



## msmissa

it is common to get a pap smear while pregnant these days. they can only detect abnormal cell changes, not the strain of hpv. mine had shown up only after getting pregnant. there was no indication of my warts 5 months before when i had had my last pap. the only reason i found out was cuz the warts actually appeared. the virus had been laying dormant prior to my pregnancy


----------



## BellaBlu

^^ i had the same situation as msmissa.

I actually had my first pap when I was pregnant and didn't have them yet, it wasn't until the 2nd appointment. I had a Pap smear 2 months before that, and everything came back totally fine.


----------



## msmissa

definitely unnerving to think you cant really know until they show up


----------



## mamaofthree

I had a pap just after my first bubs was born, and it showed possible cell changes...i was lucky enough, that they randomly screened my sample for hpv (this is not routine, they only do one in however many......)and they picked up hpv on it, i was reassured as thought i was gona have cancer cells, but worried also that i may have warts!The rest of my paps have been clear since, but no outbreaks(cant remember which strain it was tho) but most women by the time they reach 50 max have come into contact with a starin of hpv and their immune system will fight it off before symptoms appear or a pap detects it.

Pregnancy can show abnormal results that are false, which is why they reccomend unless ur having problems to wait until 12weeks prior to delivery.

Whether i have had an outbreak and not noticed or not i havedelivered three babies naturally and all were healthy little ones so it's not the be all and end all.

Msmissa i hope you are feeling positive, it must be a weight off ur mind not to have to worry about the health of bubs, but a bit nerve racking going through the c section. Soooo exciting though...wont be long now.

Bellablu, hope all goes well for you hun...most women deliver not realising they have hpv!! x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## msmissa

thank you. it is nice not worrying whether he will develop it or not. im just so happy he`ll be alright. im just nervous cuz it is a surgical procedure....oh well, whats best for him is what we`re doing....

glad things turned out well for you


----------



## minkymoo

Mindy_mini said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Can you just "catch" them then? I thought they had to be spread through sexual contact?
> Sorry if being a bit dim!
> 
> its the same virus as the cold sore virus and you can cross contaminate if hand hygeine isnt maintained during a coldsore outbreak.
> 
> its not just sexual contact. Sadly most people still view it as a STI and fail to recognise its just a virus. Its like HIV and AIDS - thats just a tragic disease that means your immune system is comprimised. If someone said I have a dmaaged immune system people wouldnt be concerned about it but because its got a lable people still see it as this awful thing that you can catch and will result in a life sentence. Sorry having a bit of a rant now LOLClick to expand...

I think there may be some confusion here with the herpes simplex which causes coldsores and genital herpes. Warts are caused by HPV (human papilloma virus) which is completely different from herpes and coldsores. HPV can live dormant in the system for years before anything shows up, as can the the herpes simplex actually but there is no cure AT all for herpes, only management.


----------

